# Firefox acting strange



## Confusticated (Feb 21, 2005)

One day all the sudden Firefox started doing something weird. When I'd click on a link it wouldn't open in the browser. Instead, it downloaded the link! The Download Manager would pop up each time letting me know the file was downloaded. Whenever I wanted to follow a link I had to open it in a new stinkin tab! Anyhow, after a little looking I finally figured out how to fix it of course. Anyone else have this problem? I know we have Fixefox users here. And if you did have this happen, how did you figure out how to fix it? Tricky isn't it?


----------



## King Aragorn (Feb 21, 2005)

That happens to me at times, but it doesn't bother me that much...except when I'm trying to save pictures to my computer, then it gets annoying.


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 23, 2005)

Is this Mozilla Firefox thing better than IE and Netscape? I might have to switch to it.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Mar 23, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> Is this Mozilla Firefox thing better than IE and Netscape? I might have to switch to it.




In my opinion, a resounding YES. Much lighter. Faster. Built-in pop-up-blocker. Tabbed viewing. Etc, etc.


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 24, 2005)

Hmm, I think I'll download it when I get home tonight then, see if it's any good. Cheers


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 24, 2005)

We just got it the other day. It works fine...


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 25, 2005)

Installed it last night. Very impressed. Doesn't get on my nerves as much as Netscape did!


----------



## GuardianRanger (Mar 25, 2005)

You're not alone in your impressions.
Another plus, you won't pick up spyware and adware, as most of the malware writers target the IE audience. I'm sure that will change as the percentage of Firefox users rise.


----------

